# News24 opinion piece.... oi vey...



## ElGuapoSupremo (21/8/15)

http://www.news24.com/MyNews24/E-Cigarettes-New-Spin-on-Old-Habits-20150821

So much ignorance...


----------



## BhavZ (21/8/15)

News24 is clearly not in the business of reporting the news but rather propaganda.. 

And the comments by the ignorant are just as bad if not worse..

But then again in this day and age ignorance is rewarded and opinionated uneducated remarks are the glory

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Maxxis (21/8/15)

Got to love the "research" and "articles" they quote. More likely to start smoking cigarettes if you vape? WTF???


----------



## drew (21/8/15)

Don't even bother trying to respond, I tried to set some facts straight and my comments were just deleted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Maxxis (21/8/15)

Typical news24. Guess Twisp has shares in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (21/8/15)

drew said:


> Don't even bother trying to respond, I tried to set some facts straight and my comments were just deleted.


also mine is gone


----------



## Ohmen (21/8/15)

Maxxis said:


> Got to love the "research" and "articles" they quote. More likely to start smoking cigarettes if you vape? WTF???



The "research" and "articles" were published in March 2014. It's old.

There has been A LOT of research and progress since then.


----------



## annemarievdh (21/8/15)

I just commented, will se if it stays.


----------



## nemo (21/8/15)

All my comments have stayed .... so far lets see now that I have starting placing links to research that counters what the article and comments state.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo (21/8/15)

AAAaaaaaaand now my comments are being deleted also  maybe questioning "facts" and contradicting comments not in favour of the article in a polite and non argumentative fashion is deemed inappropriate


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

nemo said:


> AAAaaaaaaand now my comments are being deleted also  maybe questioning "facts" and contradicting comments not in favour of the article in a polite and non argumentative fashion is deemed inappropriate



@nemo, was that your one about using the small sample research versus the large sample?
If it was it was very well worded


----------



## annemarievdh (21/8/15)

Mine is stil there but some of my replies with research links have been deleted from other peoples replies


----------



## nemo (21/8/15)

Silver said:


> @nemo, was that your one about using the small sample research versus the large sample?
> If it was it was very well worded


No although I would have loved to read it, I did after the 5th comment was deleted get a bit stroppy this heini character seems to be very ill informed or is the originator of the article as all my comments contradicting his have been removed and I am almost convinced the wording of one of his comments was changed. 

Meh this is not a battle I am going to continue as I may loose my temper and tarnish the reputation of vapers and communities like this.

I honestly and very politely pointed at with facts that the "recent" was in fact over 2 years old and had been debunked. The smoking is setting fire to the tobacco product and those sorts of things, the usual uniformed regurgitated nonsense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (21/8/15)

And another coment has been delited


----------



## nemo (21/8/15)

I actually removed one of my posts from the site, the reason is I think I noticed if you add a hyperlink they get removed but if you take away the leading http://www. they seem to be ok, there is possibly a bot that does this to help prevent spam etc. or then again I could just be blowing "smoke "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlinX (21/8/15)

This bring to light the situation with VapeCon, when our journo from VapeMag tried to contact Sunday Times, in order for them to cover the event, they plainly said: 

"Sorry, we cannot cover Electronic cigarettes in a positive light." 

And that was the end of that. Its a shame that ill informed people are the ones that always get heard.

In my experience the biggest fighters against vapers are smokers, that simply refuse to see what E-cigs can do for you, just because its a "gimick" and "So coooool" (sarcasm). Its strange.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom. F (21/8/15)

I've joined the party


----------



## Alex (21/8/15)

Honestly.. I gave up reading that rag a long time ago.


----------



## Dirge (21/8/15)

It's listed as a user submitted article, wouldn't think too much of it.


----------

